# What tool do you have now...



## Herb G. (Dec 2, 2019)

That you wish you had when you first started woodworking?

I bought a new 12" Jet bandsaw from a guy that bought it and never used it.
Only thing that was missing was a fence, which I found NIB on ebay for $60 about a year after I bought it.
It only took me 11 years to get one.
I wouldn't trade it for all the tea in China.

So, what's your tool?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 2, 2019)

I would say it's a toss up between my delta 14" bandsaw with a riser block or my lathe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 2, 2019)

Since I am,for the most part,just starting out I’m slowly acquiring what I’m finding out I “need”. The tool I wish I had right away was a belt/disk sander.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 2, 2019)

Knowledge.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## NeilYeag (Dec 2, 2019)

Since I was afflicted with the Norm Abrams syndrome at a young age (if Norm showed one on TV I needed the same thing) I can practically say I have pretty much one of everything. But recently I bought an oscillating spindle sander, not an expensive one, but I got to say in so many applications it is really handy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 2, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Knowledge.


I will second that

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 2, 2019)

Interesting question because I'm just the opposite. Having been a teacher/counselor/coach I spent my time in the school room. When I retired I bought tools based on others advise and realize now I actually had more tools and better ones than I really needed. I'm in the process now of selling off some that I've never used and just take up space. I was like a kid in a candy store. Now I'm full I guess.


----------



## David Hill (Dec 18, 2019)

I'll third the "knowledge", but as for the tool: slow speed grinder. A must for chisels
I already had a good start with my upgraded Shopsmith with extras that led me to later individual purchases/acquisitions.


----------



## Rocking RP (Dec 19, 2019)

I with @woodtickgreg on this one. Bandsaw & lathe ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon (Dec 19, 2019)

This 12" x 16" dust hood that has a stand so I can move it around. It really takes in a lot of dust from sanding. I still need a bigger (higher cfm) dust collection system though.


----------



## trap27 (Apr 11, 2020)

Track saw. Cutting big pieces of ply has always been an issue for me. The tracks over 8' are a blessing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

